# RE-TAKING THE PE TEST



## sharron (Apr 26, 2010)

HOW MANY TIMES CAN YOU TAKE AND FAIL THE PE TEST? IS IT DIFFERENT IN DIFFERENT STATES?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 26, 2010)

sharron said:


> HOW MANY TIMES CAN YOU TAKE AND FAIL THE PE TEST? IS IT DIFFERENT IN DIFFERENT STATES?


yes, the rules for how many times you can take the exam vary by state.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 26, 2010)

I t does indeed vary by state. Some have a limit on trhe number of times one can fail befiore they are required to log more expereince and re-apply. I believe some others have a fixed number of attempts before they disallow the individual from taking it at all.


----------



## svg (Apr 26, 2010)

yes, I agree. The number of attempts vary by state. In Texas, it is 4 attempts before you have to reapply.


----------



## sac_engineer (Apr 26, 2010)

In CA, the number of times to take the exam is limitless. It's a revenue generator for the state. Rumor has it that there is someone in CA who's taken the exam 17 times!


----------



## MSEE_PE (Apr 26, 2010)

sharron said:


> HOW MANY TIMES CAN YOU TAKE AND FAIL THE PE TEST? IS IT DIFFERENT IN DIFFERENT STATES?



I took the exam last October, and the following Monday I called the Board of MN to find out the procedures cause I was sure I would fail, but I didn't. However, I do believe that we always tend to believe that we screwed up......I believe that you'll probably pass


----------



## blanzill (Apr 27, 2010)

You get to keep on taking it until you pass or throw in the towel


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 27, 2010)

blanzill said:


> You get to keep on taking it until you pass or throw in the towel


But as others have said state requirements vary. I know for a fact in MA after 3 times, a testee needs to formally reapply and demonstrate that they have had additional applicable expereince since the prior application. Just because your application was accepted once does not guarantee thatn it will continue to be accepted. It's all subject to state Board of Registration approval.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 27, 2010)

> I know for a fact in MA after 3 times, a testee needs to formally reapply


I prefer to limit the number of testees to two. 



> It's all subject to state Board of Registration approval.


He speaks the truth. Call you state board or look up the reqs on their website.


----------



## PEPG (Apr 27, 2010)

I think there is no limit in New York, I never bothered to check. It took me six times, though.

(pretty scary)


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 28, 2010)

It was my third and last time no matter what. Don't know if my state has a limit and don't care. I'm not going thru this shit again.


----------

